# Volunteer photographer



## lamar328 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey everyone. I wasn't sure where else to stick this thread, so sorry if you feel it's out of place.

I'm traveling around, and will be heading hopefully to Sri Lanka around mid January. I'm looking for maybe an NGO or some volunteer based organization which I could give my time as a photographer for a while. I just don't want to find organizations where I need to pay $1000 to stay with them for one week.

Any ideas of photo volunteer openings abroad?

Thanks!


----------

